# Sony Alpha A65



## VannahRose143

Thoughts or comments?


----------



## Omofo

I love my a55 and plan to upgrade to the A77 early next year.  It's not the best low light camera, but it is packed full of great features that the competition lacks.


----------



## VannahRose143

Omofo said:
			
		

> I love my a55 and plan to upgrade to the A77 early next year.  It's not the best low light camera, but it is packed full of great features that the competition lacks.



What's the difference between the a65 and the a77? (Detail wise and price wise)


----------



## skieur

Sony SLT A65 vs SLT A77

This link will give you a good indication of the differences.

skieur


----------



## ConradM

skieur said:


> Sony SLT A65 vs SLT A77
> 
> This link will give you a good indication of the differences.
> 
> skieur



They gave the a77 22.5 points for viewfinder and 0 for the a65? Don't they have the same oled EVF?


----------



## richadrey

Omofo said:
			
		

> I love my a55 and plan to upgrade to the A77 early next year.  It's not the best low light camera, but it is packed full of great features that the competition lacks.



I upgraded from the a550 to the a77, and it is just a phenomenal camera that I am still learning it's nuances.


----------



## rgregory1965

Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A65

Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A77

I had the A390 and the A55....sold them both and got the D7000 and never looked back.....


----------



## unpopular

^^ what exactly didn't you like about the a390? I'm not 100% convinced by my a350. It's a noisy body, but there seems to be something more that I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## VannahRose143

rgregory1965 said:
			
		

> Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A65
> 
> Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A77
> 
> I had the A390 and the A55....sold them both and got the D7000 and never looked back.....



Well I was going to get the d7000, but the a65 has 24 megapixels opposed to the d7000s 16 megapixels


----------



## Canuk

The new Canon 1DX only has 18mp, but is an amazing pro camera. Many of the other pro cameras are less than that.


----------



## unpopular

VannahRose143 said:


> rgregory1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A65
> 
> Nikon D7000 vs Sony SLT A77
> 
> I had the A390 and the A55....sold them both and got the D7000 and never looked back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was going to get the d7000, but the a65 has 24 megapixels opposed to the d7000s 16 megapixels
Click to expand...


I would not worry a whole lot about this, especially on the a65. 24mp is already a lot to cram onto an APS-C, and with a mirror in the way between the sensor and the lens means less light to the sensor. Together, this means that there will be more noise.

If the 24mp mark is important for you, I'd save another $500 and wait for the NEX-7. Overall, the NEX platform is much better than the SLT.


----------



## Omofo

The Alpha cameras have many features the nikon lacks. Flip out screen, twice the fps in stills and video, in camera hdr, in camera panorama, image stabilization, phase detection auto focus, optical view finder which shows you what the exposure actually looks like, histogram, as well as showing you the entire picture, the list goes on.  If you are primarily shooting in low light conditions and plan to print enlargements, the nikon may be the better choice. IMO the sony is more versatile.


----------



## gsgary

Omofo said:


> The Alpha cameras have many features the nikon lacks. Flip out screen, twice the fps in stills and video, in camera hdr, in camera panorama, image stabilization, phase detection auto focus, optical view finder which shows you what the exposure actually looks like, histogram, as well as showing you the entire picture, the list goes on.  If you are primarily shooting in low light conditions and plan to print enlargements, the nikon may be the better choice. IMO the sony is more versatile.



Yeh loads of crap you don't need, have you tried stooting in a studio ? the A55 is a dog, i set up a studio shoot and a friend had an A55 he ended  up borrowing one of my Canon's


----------



## unpopular

^^ i agree. the flip out screen is the only feature i'd miss. internal IS doesn't work well, but gives you nice feedback on camera shake.


----------



## gsgary

unpopular said:


> ^^ i agree. the flip out screen is the only feature i'd miss. internal IS doesn't work well, but gives you nice feedback on camera shake.



We couldn't see the model in the veiwfinder, went on web when i got home and found out  the A55 is a ball ache to use in the studio, only Sony i would have is A850/A900


----------



## unpopular

I just don't even understand this whole SLT madness. It just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## ConradM

unpopular said:


> ^^ i agree. the flip out screen is the only feature i'd miss. *internal IS doesn't work well,* but gives you nice feedback on camera shake.



It does actually, were you using it right?


----------



## ConradM

gsgary said:


> Omofo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpha cameras have many features the nikon lacks. Flip out screen, twice the fps in stills and video, in camera hdr, in camera panorama, image stabilization, phase detection auto focus, optical view finder which shows you what the exposure actually looks like, histogram, as well as showing you the entire picture, the list goes on.  If you are primarily shooting in low light conditions and plan to print enlargements, the nikon may be the better choice. IMO the sony is more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeh loads of crap you don't need,* have you tried stooting in a studio ? the A55 is a dog, i set up a studio shoot and a friend had an A55 he ended  up borrowing one of my Canon's
Click to expand...


I used the auto HDR, the Panorama, continuous AF, 7fps when I'm shooting my kids/dogs, but probably what I like most about my $500 SLT is the flip out screen.


----------



## ConradM

I took this picture handheld. 1/25 ISO200 f4.5. Shows the benefit of IS and a flip out screen. (I was kneeling)


----------



## Nicostorm

Nice shot Conrad!


----------



## ConradM

Nicostorm said:


> Nice shot Conrad!



Thanks!


----------



## unpopular

perhaps not? I attach an AF lens to the body, press the shutter button half-way and steady myself until the indicator shows minimal movement, and then make the exposure.

I have not noticed much difference between full-report AF lenses that fully utilize IS and non-reporting M42 lenses. I think the majority of improvement is a result of biofeedback more than the IS mechanism - still, I suppose, no matter if thw IS function works as expected, having that feedback is useful in itself. 1/25 sec is certainly not impossible to get sharp result handheld.

Keep in mind though, I am using an a350 which is an older body, and it's possibly that Sony has improved the system's response time.


----------



## ConradM

How about 1.6 seconds? :mrgreen:

Without IS - 






With IS -


----------



## unpopular

LOL. Ok. Point taken. Like I said, I have not used it much and I don't like the AF lens I own, so maybe I haven't given it a chance or maybe they've improved it


----------



## ConradM

unpopular said:


> LOL. Ok. Point taken. Like I said, I have not used it much and I don't like the AF lens I own, so maybe I haven't given it a chance or maybe they've improved it



tbh I had forgotten about it until someone else pointed it out a few weeks ago. I just though I had a real steady hand.


----------



## unpopular

You prob do, still. the system has it's tolerances.

BTW- It's always good to see someone else from the NW! Any chance of a white xmas in Boise?


----------



## ConradM

unpopular said:


> You prob do, still. the system has it's tolerances.
> 
> BTW- It's always good to see someone else from the NW! Any chance of a white xmas in Boise?



It's not looking like it... It's been unnaturally warm this year. It's bitter sweet because I'm glad I'm not out working in it but at the same time I want to snowboard.


----------



## skieur

gsgary said:


> Omofo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpha cameras have many features the nikon lacks. Flip out screen, twice the fps in stills and video, in camera hdr, in camera panorama, image stabilization, phase detection auto focus, optical view finder which shows you what the exposure actually looks like, histogram, as well as showing you the entire picture, the list goes on. If you are primarily shooting in low light conditions and plan to print enlargements, the nikon may be the better choice. IMO the sony is more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh loads of crap you don't need, have you tried stooting in a studio ? the A55 is a dog, i set up a studio shoot and a friend had an A55 he ended up borrowing one of my Canon's
Click to expand...


Get out of your A55 RUT! :thumbdown:   The A77 is a very different camera that is 2 models up from the A55, with quite a few significant improvements.

skieur


----------



## skieur

unpopular said:


> I just don't even understand this whole SLT madness. It just seems like a bad idea.



Now that is revealing!!!  Perhaps if you made an effort to understand it......

skieur


----------



## skieur

unpopular said:


> LOL. Ok. Point taken. Like I said, I have not used it much and I don't like the AF lens I own, so maybe I haven't given it a chance or maybe they've improved it



AF lens????????????????????  Sony does NOT have AF lenses.

skieur


----------



## Omofo

gsgary said:


> Omofo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alpha cameras have many features the nikon lacks. Flip out screen, twice the fps in stills and video, in camera hdr, in camera panorama, image stabilization, phase detection auto focus, optical view finder which shows you what the exposure actually looks like, histogram, as well as showing you the entire picture, the list goes on.  If you are primarily shooting in low light conditions and plan to print enlargements, the nikon may be the better choice. IMO the sony is more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh loads of crap you don't need, have you tried stooting in a studio ? the A55 is a dog, i set up a studio shoot and a friend had an A55 he ended  up borrowing one of my Canon's
Click to expand...

Ok fanboy, you may not need any of those features but that doesn't mean I or the OP doesn't.  Articulating screens are EXTREMELY useful as well as in camera IS and in camera hdr, despite what you think. Can your Canon show you the histogram in the viewfinder? Oh wait, that would be useless. :-/


----------



## unpopular

skieur said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Ok. Point taken. Like I said, I have not used it much and I don't like the AF lens I own, so maybe I haven't given it a chance or maybe they've improved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AF lens????????????????????  Sony does NOT have AF lenses.
> 
> skieur
Click to expand...


Have you seriously stopped even attempting to make sense? Regardless if the motor is in the lens or in the body, sony lenses are AF in that they communicate information about the lens to the body and the body responds by actuating the AF coupler pin in accordance with it's focus sensing mechanism.

Can you try a little less at being a giant douche?


----------



## smilesyota

I've tried both a sony 65 and a cannon 60d and the sony does better all around!  not as easy to use but the video difference and the the speed and the fact you can shoot using live view at the same speed (focusing wise) cannon live view is sloooow and only uses one af point.the 10fpsof the sony is a huge advantage! i love cannon but i think in this price range the sony is the winner!


----------

